# sway bar bushings



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

i know that sway bar bushings are hard to find for the UrQs and 4kQs.
i'm sure that there are genaric bushings you could get, but has anyone ever picked up a sheet of polyurethane and cut them yourself?
would this work or would they have to be cast molded to the shape with raw materials?
just something i was thinking about trying, wanted to see if anyone else had done it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: sway bar bushings (lost_password)*

There's a company that currently makes them in a few different stiffnesses..
I'll try to find a link.


----------



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: sway bar bushings (Sepp)*

nice. i upgraded my 83 to the newer style control arms and am currently running stock size front sway bars for both the fron and the back.
little problem is the rear brackets are a bit smaller but need to get a bushing with same interior diameter as front.


----------

